# Give birth already!



## Biffle16 (May 2, 2012)

I have a Guppy that has been about ready to burst for at least 2 weeks...she is in a breeding container and she just stays at the bottom of it, she does still eat but not much...you can see the eyes of the babies in the back and she truly looks like she is ready to explode...I have never had a guppy do this for this long before...normally when I do this within 3 days I got fry...

:help:


----------



## fishyfriend1706 (Jan 11, 2013)

She probably is VERY stressed from being in that breeder container for so long. Let her free, and you will probably have babies before long. I know some may be eaten, but you prob. will be able to scoop a good amount out with a net and raise them in the breeder container. I don't put fish in the breeder thing unless they are giving birth at that moment.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

why do humans insist on being in such a hurry for god's work to be done...
sit back and relax...
i never put pregnant livebearers in breeding trap or containers..i just provide lots of floating plants so the fish are less stressed...


----------



## Biffle16 (May 2, 2012)

Update on my pregnant Guppy...I let her back into the community. She did not seem to happy with that. She stayed in one lower corner, which is odd. Guppies for me seem to be mid to high swimmers. She died, however I was close by and I decided to try and save the fry. I was able to save 7 fry and so far they are all in the breeder container. Been almost a week. They are very small, almost like pre-mature. But all wiggling around. I am going to try and get a separate tank for them next time.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

biff , i usually keep my guppies in their own tank with lots and lots of floating plants.(hornwort)....it is a lot less stress on the females and provides the fry with good cover...
once the fry are a bit bigger pull them and keep separate from others..as soon as they are sexable split them up so they can put all of their energy into gaining size and finnage...


----------



## brandon123987 (Jun 24, 2013)

How do post a question . Loha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

